# Are Skewer Springs Necessary?



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Are the little springs really necessary? The reason I ask is that some non-QR skewers do not come with springs -- e.g., ControlTech Race Light SL.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

The springs help keep the QR ends out of the way of the dropouts to simplify mounting the wheel in the frame/forks.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Stage1 weight reduction here I come!! lol.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Advertised weight*



123prs said:


> Are the little springs really necessary? The reason I ask is that some non-QR skewers do not come with springs -- e.g., ControlTech Race Light SL.


If the skewers are supplied w/o springs, then they can advertise a lower weight, just like wheels sold w/o skewers. Of course, you still need the skewers, and those skewers need springs, but that is NOT the marketing department's problem


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you saying that springs are needed for all skewers, including the ControlTech non-quick release skewers that do not come with springs? I am not sure I agree.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

springs are not needed for skewers. They do one thing, and that is makes it easier to put the wheel on the bike by centering the skewer. It also helps with changing wheels quickly during a race.

They barely weigh anything anyway..


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what weighs more the skewer springs or the valve caps? how much do the decals on the rims weigh?


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

already removed the valve caps, decals and settled dust. Now I am going to scrub off any brake residue daily to keep the rotational weight down.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

next go to performance bike get the ultra thin tubes 47g and the veloflex pave tires, i think they're less than 200g. go to oddsandendos.com and get the skewers that are just the end caps, no flip release, toss the springs, wipe off excess grease but you'll have to carry the wrench, you could file it down to lose weight. bare minimum.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

de.abeja said:


> already removed the valve caps, decals and settled dust. Now I am going to scrub off any brake residue daily to keep the rotational weight down.


lol...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> If the skewers are supplied w/o springs, then they can advertise a lower weight, just like wheels sold w/o skewers. Of course, you still need the skewers, and those skewers need springs, but that is NOT the marketing department's problem


Wrong. Those skewers DON'T need springs. Have you ever weighed some springs? They weight less than 1g for the set. So how does that help marketing?


----------

